# شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير



## kirofady (2 أبريل 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/2401735...___1610___1583___1610___1606___1575_.zip.html

اهداء من kirofady


----------



## shadyos (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

حلو قوي بس الصوت مش لذيذ قوي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mecho777 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

حلو قوي بس الصوت مش لذيذ قوي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## vena21 (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

bgad mercy awe awe awe pls kman lo 3ndk shret 7kayat el3dra bta3 bols mlak yret trf3o:yaka:


----------



## merola (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

الصراحة انا اول مرة اسمع اسمة ياريت اللى ينزلة يقول اية راية قبل ما انزلة


----------



## the servant (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

مشكور حبيبي علي تعبك


----------



## reemseif (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

thanks


----------



## remon183 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## Fedoooo (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

merci begad 3alashan ana kont dai7' 3aleeh


----------



## مايكل ميشو (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

merci>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.sandra


----------



## kemo_hacker (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

ميرسى على الشريط الجميل


----------



## beshoy azmy (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا نخبة من المرنميين و اسامة منير*

الشريط جميل بس الصوت وحش يارت تنزلة تانى بصوت صافى:999


----------



## bahy (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير  من لينك*

شريط

إلمس إيدينا 

من أفضل شرائط هذا العام

لنخبة كبيرة من المرنمين :
+ غسان بطرس
+ بولس ملاك
+ سامح عبيد
+ مريم بطرس
+ نرمين وهبة
+ بيمن بديع
+ بيتر بديع
+ مني عبد الملاك
+ مريم فادي

مع الإذاعي الكبير 
أسامة منيـــــــــــــــر

لينك واحد للشريط كله​http://rapidshare.com/files/67124304/elmes_edena.rar


----------



## ginajoojoo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

ميرسى يا باهى على الشريط .. وربنا يعوض تعبك
بس الحقيقة الشريط مش حصرى لانه موجود هنا فى المنتدى وكان رافعهولنا مشرف القسم oesi_no 
والشريط بترانيم منفصلة فى اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24000
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## bahy (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

سورى بس انا بجد مكنتش اعرف​


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

الله عليك بجد انا عندى الشريط من زمان بس بسمعه ع الكاسيت وكان نفسى فيه على الكمبيوتر و كمان فيه شوية مرنمين عسل وكمان دمهم زى العسل بس ياريت بقى تجيب شريط خالق الكون لأمجد فوزى هو جديد بقاله حوالى 6 شهور وربنا معاك ف حياتك ويخليك للامة المسيحية


----------



## bahy (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

اشكرك على المرور و على الرد الجميل و بجد انا بدور على الشريط اللى طلبتيه و هحاول اجيبه و برضه اكتبى طلبك فى طلبات الترانيم عشان لو حد تانى لقاه

انا كنت عايز اعرف بقى من اى حد من المشرفين ليه الموضوع واخد خمس نجوم و ايه اللى يخليه كده و تفرق فى ايه نجمة او اتنين او اكتر​


----------



## samy121 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

احلي حاجة ان الشريط يترفع كله ملف واحد
شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

النجوم ديه تقييم للموضوع 
ومبتفرقش كتير غير انك تعرف هل الموضوع عجب الناس ولا لا 
هتلاقى فوق حاجه اسمها تقييم الموضوع تقدر تختار التقييم اللى يعجبك​


----------



## bahy (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

thx samy a lot

thx oesi_no for ur help​


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

ربى...
لست ادرى ما تحمله لى الايام...
لكن سيدى الحبيب...
يكفينى شيئا واحدا...
ثقتى انك معى...
تعتنى بى...
وتحارب عنى


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

النجوم ديه تقييم للموضوع 
ومبتفرقش كتير غير انك تعرف هل الموضوع عجب الناس ولا لا 
هتلاقى فوق حاجه اسمها تقييم الموضوع تقدر تختار التقييم اللى يعجبك


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

احلي حاجة ان الشريط يترفع كله ملف واحد
شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

اشكرك على المرور و على الرد الجميل و بجد انا بدور على الشريط اللى طلبتيه و هحاول اجيبه و برضه اكتبى طلبك فى طلبات الترانيم عشان لو حد تانى لقاه

انا كنت عايز اعرف بقى من اى حد من المشرفين ليه الموضوع واخد خمس نجوم و ايه اللى يخليه كده و تفرق فى ايه نجمة او اتنين او اكتر


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

ميرسى يا باهى على الشريط .. وربنا يعوض تعبك
بس الحقيقة الشريط مش حصرى لانه موجود هنا فى المنتدى وكان رافعهولنا مشرف القسم oesi_no 
والشريط بترانيم منفصلة فى اللينك ده


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

طوبى لرجل يأدبه الله فلا ترفض تأديب القدير لانه يجرح ويعصب يسحق ويداة تشفيان


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

ربى...
لست ادرى ما تحمله لى الايام...
لكن سيدى الحبيب...
يكفينى شيئا واحدا...
ثقتى انك معى...
تعتنى بى...
وتحارب عنى


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

النجوم ديه تقييم للموضوع 
ومبتفرقش كتير غير انك تعرف هل الموضوع عجب الناس ولا لا 
هتلاقى فوق حاجه اسمها تقييم الموضوع تقدر تختار التقييم اللى يعجبك


----------



## sam1960 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

النجوم ديه تقييم للموضوع 
ومبتفرقش كتير غير انك تعرف هل الموضوع عجب الناس ولا لا 
هتلاقى فوق حاجه اسمها تقييم الموضوع تقدر تختار التقييم اللى يعجبك


----------



## شنوده مكرم (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

:yaka:
 الف شكر وربنا يعوضك على المجهود الرائع
اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبى


----------



## bahy (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير*

شكرا يا شنودة اوى


----------



## mina3338 (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير  من لينك*

شكرا الشريط روعه​


----------



## bahy (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير  من لينك*

شكرا يا مينا باشا


----------



## micho_mn (11 مارس 2008)

*شريط المس ايدينا جديييييييييد مجموعه من المرنمين*

*1/المس ايدينا -نرمين وهبه



2/انا امه- مريم فادى


3/انا مااستاهلش



4/بتحبنى-سامح عبيد


5/ فرحت بيتر بديع




6/ حبك يا ربى- بيتر بديع



7/ مشغوله الناس - بولس ملاك ومريم بطرس




8/ ياللى بتقدر*​بالاشتراك مع اسامه منير كراوى فى ترنيمه انا مستاهلش


للتحميل من هنا 

منقول


----------



## micho_mn (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا جديييييييييد مجموعه من المرنمين*

ألموضوع منقول من جروب بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## joseph82 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير  من لينك*

بجد شكرا انا كنت بدور عليه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:yahoo:


----------



## bahy (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير  من لينك*

شكرا على مرورك و ردك الجميل


----------



## kiroOoO (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير  من لينك*

*شكرا خالص على الشريط الجميل دة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## amir melad (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ..::فقط&حصريا::..شريط المس ايدينا لنخبة من المرنمين و مشاركة أسامة منير  من لينك*

الرب يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك
جعلت الرب امامي في كل حين
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## bishoz (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا جديييييييييد مجموعه من المرنمين*

al shart da gamed gadan 
we 2osama moner 3amel sho3'l gamed gadabn
bgd thx


----------



## wawa_smsm (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط المس ايدينا جديييييييييد مجموعه من المرنمين*

شكرا على الشريط وعلى تعبك..
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2008)

*المس ايدينا*

ترنيمه جميله جدا جدا 
اسمها إلمس_إيدينا
بجد روووووووووووووعه 
التحميل ​


----------



## ارووجة (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إلمس_إيدينا*


بجد ترنيمة رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة
ربنا يباركك
ميرسي الك
وناطررين منك المزييييد


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إلمس_إيدينا*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا أرووجه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## totty (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إلمس_إيدينا*

_حلوووووووه خالص بجد

ميرسى ليك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: إلمس_إيدينا*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا توتى  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## ramez khairy (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط المس ايدينا جديييييييييد مجموعه من المرنمين*

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ميرناm (31 يوليو 2010)

*​*


----------



## ميرناm (31 يوليو 2010)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*


----------

